# I Am Seeing Both of the New LHCF Banners!



## mscocoface (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it normal to see both the new banners at different times?

As I am typing this thread I see the one with the lady on the far right with the two poney tails.

But when I am in other threads or responding to other threads I see the lady on the far right with an afro.

I get one or the other depending on which thread or forum I enter and/or respond to.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Sep 2, 2008)

That's normal.  There was an announcement, but I can't find it.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 2, 2008)

Since you girls could not decide definitively on one of the two banners, we have put up both of them rotating in a random sequence.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok! so I'm *not *going ....lol, good to know.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 2, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> Since you girls could not decide definitively on one of the two banners, we have put up both of them rotating in a random sequence.


REALLY, I never even noticed!
 yeah, I am very attentive


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 2, 2008)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Ok! so I'm *not *going ....lol, good to know.



Right??? I seriously thought I was going loopy - that's_* brilliant*_! Talk about making everyone happy!


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 2, 2008)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Ok! so I'm *not *going ....lol, good to know.


 Yeah i really kinda freaked out when i saw that. What a relief, _seriously._


----------



## mscocoface (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you.  Just wanted to know it wasn't me or my sometimes moody computer.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought I was the only one seeing things. Phew, I'm not going crazy


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, how funny, I just noticed this.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 3, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Sep 3, 2008)

I am glad to know this...I kept refreshing my page, thinking something was wrong w/ my system...


----------



## DanaDane (Sep 4, 2008)

I like them---they're so cute.


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you for taking my suggestion!!!!!  Alright!!!!!!!  Now let me go click somewhere else and see if the second one comes up.  I only see the old one with the afro.


----------



## Tanji (Sep 17, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> Since you girls could not decide definitively on one of the two banners, we have put up both of them rotating in a random sequence.


 dimopoulos, would you please contact me.  I love the new banners and have a question about them.  Thanks


----------



## Amerie123 (Sep 21, 2008)

did u all noticed that not only the girl on the far right hair changed, but the second girl's hair changed too. from being wavy and all out, then slicked back with strings in the front. I like it. I noticed the change asap. i was like ooooh. nice. LOL


----------



## Paradox (Sep 22, 2008)

Soo many changes!


----------

